# Tractor Question



## K80Shooter (Feb 14, 2016)

Needs vs wants. 

I'm looking for a small tractor. I'm just not sure of what I really need. As for wants I'm pretty sure but could change.

Wants,
 A small tractor with a 30 to 40 hp diesel engine. A fil/bucket would be nice. 4x4, independent pto, turf tires and that's pretty much it but would like to keep the hp high enough to run a 60" rotary cutter should I ever need too. I would like to keep things big enough to maybe put in a few food plots and gardens for other people to help cover the cost. Also maybe light landscape work.

Needs, Not sure on the hp. I know this all depends on what it's used for, I'm pretty sure I would not be happy with a 20 hp but 25 to 30 maybe. It would mainly be used with a landscape rake on hilly terrain along with a box or scrape blade to smooth it out a little. I know using it with the ground wet would be out. Also maybe using it to pull dead/fallen tree's to a burn area after they are cut to reasonable size. Maybe pulling a plug aerator, pto seed/fertilizer spreader.

So what do some of you more experienced people say?

Also anyone with any experience with a Kubota L2350 2wd? I have not looked at one but might in a couple of days.


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a Kubota L2800 4wd. I like small tractors for what I do but think 4wd is a must. The small tractors have many advantages as well as disadvantages when compared to a larger one. Most will tell you to go as large as you can afford and while that isn't bad advice you need to think about storage,trailering, fuel consumption, maneuverability, etc. For many, bigger isn't necessarily better.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 14, 2016)

Get as big a tractor as you can fit on your trailer and pull with your truck.

  You may not be needing a big one now but you may later.  we cut big pastures and Its nice to pull a batwing and I couldn't do it with a compact tractor.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 14, 2016)

if you are getting a FEL, then FWD is mandatory, in my opinion.  when you put that weight on a non pulling front axle, it can make it hard to steer with out the four wheel drive.

for a 5ft mower, I would say at least thirty HP.  Anything less, and you will be creeping if you are in anything more than yard grass.


----------



## 7 point (Feb 15, 2016)

I would get at least a 30 hp


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 15, 2016)

Ihunt said:


> I have a Kubota L2800 4wd. I like small tractors for what I do but think 4wd is a must. The small tractors have many advantages as well as disadvantages when compared to a larger one. Most will tell you to go as large as you can afford and while that isn't bad advice you need to think about storage,trailering, fuel consumption, maneuverability, etc. For many, bigger isn't necessarily better.



Yep, definitely keeping it in the compact size, it needs to be able to move around in trees and such.



Gaducker said:


> Get as big a tractor as you can fit on your trailer and pull with your truck.
> 
> You may not be needing a big one now but you may later.  we cut big pastures and Its nice to pull a batwing and I couldn't do it with a compact tractor.



I don't ever see me needing it for anything like this but I do understand the bigger the better part.



NE GA Pappy said:


> if you are getting a FEL, then FWD is mandatory, in my opinion.  when you put that weight on a non pulling front axle, it can make it hard to steer with out the four wheel drive.
> 
> for a 5ft mower, I would say at least thirty HP.  Anything less, and you will be creeping if you are in anything more than yard grass.



Yeah my thoughts exactly from all the research I've done. I remember years ago when we used tractors and fil to clean out chicken houses that you had to raise the front end off the ground to do any good at all. Of course steering was out of the question.



7 point said:


> I would get at least a 30 hp



That's what I'm thinking too. 

I had just found a Kubota L2350 which is a 25hp and only 250 hours on it, no fil though, it does have the turf tires though, just wondering if it might work while knowing it is not exactly what I want. Just not wanting to regret it later.


----------



## Flash (Feb 15, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## GeorgeShu (Feb 15, 2016)

I would really rethink the turf tires if you ever want to do anything that really uses the horse power for pulling.  Very little traction there, I speak from experience on that.  Go ag tires and 4WD if at all possible. Adding liquid in the tires will help some but if the soil is wet or you are on anything that is slippery, you are going slip and slide and then say bad words.


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 15, 2016)

GeorgeShu said:


> I would really rethink the turf tires if you ever want to do anything that really uses the horse power for pulling.  Very little traction there, I speak from experience on that.  Go ag tires and 4WD if at all possible. Adding liquid in the tires will help some but if the soil is wet or you are on anything that is slippery, you are going slip and slide and then say bad words.



Thank You, I was wondering how the turf tires would do. 

So let me ask this, how does the ag tires do on a lawn? On a compact tractor do they tear it up too awful much? 

Another thing, what is the industrial tire I keep seeing mentioned?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 15, 2016)

Industrial tire is a ag looking tire, but without the sharper cleats. They have wide flat cleats and if you are getting off in the woods, you will end up at the bottom of the hill. They don't hold, and slip and slide everywhere.  Same with turf tires.  Yeah, ag tires are going to tear up your yard when you turn it deep, but they will hold in the slop and on the slope.


----------



## amtarn6790 (Feb 18, 2016)

I have an early 80's model 24 hp Kubota that does fine with a 5 ft bush hog. It's only 2x4 and for the most part all I use it for is food plots that are an acre or less and it usually does great but if the ground is soft it has trouble spinning tires (even with AG tires). It has a differential lock lever that does help a lot but I would definitely get 4x4 if I had the choice. I feel like it has plenty of power for what I use it for (cutting/planting food plots) but it will get stuck.


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 18, 2016)

amtarn6790 said:


> I have an early 80's model 24 hp Kubota that does fine with a 5 ft bush hog. It's only 2x4 and for the most part all I use it for is food plots that are an acre or less and it usually does great but if the ground is soft it has trouble spinning tires (even with AG tires). It has a differential lock lever that does help a lot but I would definitely get 4x4 if I had the choice. I feel like it has plenty of power for what I use it for (cutting/planting food plots) but it will get stuck.



Thank You Sir.


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 18, 2016)

I have talked to a couple of dealers, Kubota in Carnesville must have thought I fell off the turnip truck today. They priced me a L3301 with a fil only for about what I have saw the same tractor priced by their sister store in Alto with fil, rotary cutter, box blade and trailer. Just shook my head and drove off.

It seems that Massey Ferguson might have the best price, I have not checked with John Deere. Mainly just checking new prices for reference for the upcoming auction. I'm not paying almost new price for a used tractor.


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 18, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> if you are getting a FEL, then FWD is mandatory, in my opinion.  when you put that weight on a non pulling front axle, it can make it hard to steer with out the four wheel drive.
> 
> for a 5ft mower, I would say at least thirty HP.  Anything less, and you will be creeping if you are in anything more than yard grass.



I agree with that



K80Shooter said:


> A small tractor with a 30 to 40 hp diesel engine. A fil/bucket would be nice. 4x4, independent pto, turf tires and that's pretty much it but would like to keep the hp high enough to run a 60" rotary cutter should I ever need too.
> Needs, Not sure on the hp. I know this all depends on what it's used for, I'm pretty sure I would not be happy with a 20 hp but 25 to 30 maybe. It would mainly be used with a landscape rake on hilly terrain along with a box or scrape blade to smooth it out a little. I know using it with the ground wet would be out. Also maybe using it to pull dead/fallen tree's to a burn area after they are cut to reasonable size. Maybe pulling a plug aerator, pto seed/fertilizer spreader.
> 
> So what do some of you more experienced people say?
> ...



we have that tractor size in 4wd. I've used it with a 60" bushhog and it will pull it, but in thick tall grass you have to be careful of it running hot. for a loader on a tractor that size I wouldn't even think about a 2wd. it would do the rest of your list ok.


We have an l3901(I think)4wd w/loader and hydro. I think, for what you're describing, its a better fit.




NE GA Pappy said:


> Industrial tire is a ag looking tire, but without the sharper cleats.



we have these tires on the 3901 and they have served us well. we don't have a whole lot of steep hills. the ones we do have are sandy and they do well. they are easier on the grass as well. if you go with the smaller lighter tractor you may be ok with the ag tires if you're careful.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 18, 2016)

The industrial tires are best all around. I get around a thousand hours or so to the front set and should get around 4k on the back. Only time I wish I had the ag tires is right after a rain or on very steep ground. Lots of different options on transmission and other odds and ins that makes a big difference in price. I would get one with shuttle shift. I wouldnt go the hydrostat route.  Mine has the glide shift and has been problem free so far. Quick and easy to change gears, and the shuttle shift is great with front end loader work. I think a 30 to 40 hp range would be what your looking for. I wouldnt get into the 20 range.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 18, 2016)

I bought a Diesel JD 3210 4wd w/ FIL, Hydrostat trans w/ industrial lug tires 7 years ago. Wouldnt change a thing. It is exactly what I wanted it to be..... Get your implements off craiglist etc.. Dont pay the ridiculous prices at the dealer.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 19, 2016)

Check out BeShears Tractor in Alabama. They're a lot cheaper than these local guys on Kubotas.


----------



## jbriley (Feb 19, 2016)

you can check TRACTORHOUSE.COM.
They have listings on used tractors nationwide.
you can do a search by brand, price , location.
you may find a deal for exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 20, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Check out BeShears Tractor in Alabama. They're a lot cheaper than these local guys on Kubotas.



I'll do that.

Thanks for all the responses. 

Me getting back on here is going to be sketchy for the next few days, my computer is on the blink so I'm winging it for a few days till a replacement arrives.


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 21, 2016)

Kubota is cheap for a reason . John Deere had to produce a utility grade tractor to compete with them. John Deere m and above series are the top of the line. They set the bar. The D and E series are made to compete with low end tractors. I have a FOrd 5000 tough as it gets. Simple and hard core. I also have a John Deere 5200 series 4x4 tough and works. I also have a Zetour 75 Hp 4x4 and I believe it is my favorite. Strong simple and TOUGH ! it is a work horse. There is a dealer in Westminister SC and he is awesome. Probly the next tractor is going to be a 85 HP Zetour. It would pay to look at one of those on a smaller version.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 8, 2016)

Well right, wrong or whatever I placed a order today for a new tractor. I just couldn't bring myself to pay almost new prices for a good used machine.

After hours of online searching, talking on the phone and to almost anyone who would listen I went and looked at a few compared specs. then decided what I wanted and or needed. 

The three main ones I looked at were Kubota, John Deere & Massey Ferguson.

First let me say that the all have their E or entry level models. I looked at all of these first and picked them apart by their specs and felt like in the 30-40 hp range Massey Had the best thing going and their price was good also.

Then I moved on the next level or premium tractors. Here's where things started leaning another way. I also decided to stay on the upper side of my hp scale. With that in mind I looked at the JD-3039R, Massey 1736 (Mitsubishi engine) and the Kubota Grand L6 L3560. All three were compared with a FEL, 4wd and shuttle (manual) transmission and open floor design (no cab).

First I gotta say that I really, really liked the JD-3039R. Mainly for personal reasons (Little Bubba loved John Deere's) but I thought it looked great also. I looked at fluid caps., weight, lifting cap., warranty and basically compared everything about all of them. 

When it came down to it Massey Ferguson was the 1st one removed from the list. Not because I thought they had a lesser tractor but because the closest dealer is about 65 miles from me. Had they been closer it could have been a very different outcome. So with only two left now comparing specs. I would give a little with one then gain a little with the other. 

In the end based on specs only (I had to leave emotions out of it) I went with the Kubota Grand L60 with the LA805 loader. It weighs in at 3,483lbs vs 2,900lbs on the JD, Lift with the 3pt hitch @ 24"2646 vs 2200 on the JD. I gave up 1.8hp on the Kubota but I think overall it will be ok.

I did need to go back to the local Kubota dealer in Carnesville for something else where I just happened to see the guy that gave me the price I mentioned in a earlier post, I in no uncertain terms let him know how I felt about his price and how I felt he was way out of line and needed to take people more serious and yes there was such a thing as a internet for people to use to check prices and that I was very insulted when I saw the price his sister store had on the sane tractor. I also told him if I went with Kubota it would be coming from Alabama and not from him.

Well I have to say through his persistence and price cutting (they actually beat the price from the place in Alabama), The tractor was ordered from James Short in Carnesville. It should be there in a couple of days.

Now if Little Bubba was still with us I'm sure I would have went another way, no doubt about it. I shed a tear last night thinking about it. I miss my little buddy more than anything in this world.


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (Mar 8, 2016)

I have ordered MANY implements from Everything Attachments out of North Carolina. FREE SHIPPING !!! Can't be beat!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 8, 2016)

Hope the tractor does a good job for you.  I know you will like the FEL.

When Dylan was 4 years old, we would drive down the road and point out tractors.  I would ask him, what kind of tractor is that Dylan? He would say Red, or Blue or Orange. But when it was green, he would shout right out.... John Deere...  I don't know what it is about JD and little boys, but they just go together.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2016)

Good deal, shoota. You gonna love it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 9, 2016)

Congrats on the new tractor


----------



## rshunter (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice. I'm sure you'll have a big grin on your face when you start tooling around on that.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 9, 2016)

CraKaLaCKiN said:


> I have ordered MANY implements from Everything Attachments out of North Carolina. FREE SHIPPING !!! Can't be beat!!!



I have been checking them out. They will also discount the stuff if you pick it up. What I really need to do is just watch the auction sales, market bulletin & craigslist.

The first thing I really need is a 60" landscape rake.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 9, 2016)

Gotta see some pics  soon !! 


Oh, and congrats on the new ride.


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 12, 2016)

pics of tractor.
and congrats.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 12, 2016)

Pics coming as soon as I get it, I was told it arrived at the dealer Friday afternoon and now needs to be prepped.

Should be early next week..............unless they left it outside then I might be able to sneak a pic or two tomorrow.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 14, 2016)

Well here's a couple of teaser pics, I went by yesterday to find it still crated up just like it came from the factory.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 14, 2016)

A lot of orange components there. 

I bet you will be well satisfied with your choice


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 14, 2016)

I like it....!
congrats and ENJOY


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 15, 2016)

I am not knocking the green tractors at all but your tractor will probably out pull the JD based on the weight. Not looking to argue with anyone.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 16, 2016)

Ihunt said:


> I am not knocking the green tractors at all but your tractor will probably out pull the JD based on the weight. Not looking to argue with anyone.



I agree, that's one reason I went with orange, another is that I did not like the plastic on the green one........... It still looks mighty fine though. I think I would have been happy either way. I'm just getting tired of waiting on it!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 16, 2016)

K80Shooter said:


> I agree, that's one reason I went with orange, another is that I did not like the plastic on the green one........... It still looks mighty fine though. I think I would have been happy either way. I'm just getting tired of waiting on it!



Lol...that's the toughpart....waiting till it is all put together. 

Fine looking machine!


----------



## PopPop (Mar 16, 2016)

Wonderful tractor! I am not sure of your experience with tractors but be careful, they are always looking for a way to kill you and the FEL only compounds that.


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 16, 2016)

PopPop said:


> Wonderful tractor! I am not sure of your experience with tractors but be careful, they are always looking for a way to kill you and the FEL only compounds that.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

And everyone will want to drive it, too.  Be cautious.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice tractor. I like the kubotas more and more I drive the one my father in law has (besides the digital gauges which I will never like on ANY tractor).


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 16, 2016)

She's Here!

I'll post up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 16, 2016)

PopPop said:


> Wonderful tractor! I am not sure of your experience with tractors but be careful, they are always looking for a way to kill you and the FEL only compounds that.



I know all to well what happens when you get careless with tractors. Even know people that's used them for lots of years that wound up getting hurt or worse.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## craSSh (Mar 16, 2016)

Picked up an L3901 a few weeks ago...FEL, quick hitch, 5ft rotary mower, and harrow.  Have only done FEL work so far.  It's a pretty awesome machine.  Had a BX1860 with FEL for a couple of years, that thing was a workhorse for being a subcompact.  You'll love your new tractor.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 17, 2016)

craSSh said:


> Picked up an L3901 a few weeks ago...FEL, quick hitch, 6ft rotary mower, and harrow.  Have only done FEL work so far.  It's a pretty awesome machine.  Had a BX1860 with FEL for a couple of years, that thing was a workhorse for being a subcompact.  You'll love your new tractor.



If you don't mind me asking which rotary mower did you go with? Also which harrow? Used mine a little today.....sure do like it!


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok here's a couple of completed pics along with a place I'm fixing up to put a 20x21 metal carport. I'm having 8' legs put on it. It should be plenty big enough for it and the implements...... trailer too maybe.

Going to the Wilkes County Young Farmers Auction this weekend to see what they have then I'll probably call Everything Attachments for the rest of what I need.

Oh Yeah......any suggestions for a name for her? I hate to just keep calling it her. My wife has already shot down a few I had.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's a pic of where the carport is going..... for whatever reason it wouldn't load with the others. 

I still got more work to do on this spot but this kinda gives everyone a idea of where it's going.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 17, 2016)

K80Shooter said:


> Oh Yeah......any suggestions for a name for her?



"Big Urnge" (Urge (to buy)/Orange)

I'm a New Holland man muhsef but you can't go wrong with a Kubota. Excellent tractor for the money.

Like PopPop and Canuck said easy does it. Smooth is slow. Slow is fast.


----------



## craSSh (Mar 17, 2016)

All Land Pride. The harrow is DH 1572. The cutter is RCF 2060.  And after using a tractor with a quick hitch I just had to get one for this one,  they make hooking up implements a breeze.  
Now I'm thinking I should've gotten a box blade also... I guess that's next or a seed/fert spreader.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 18, 2016)

That is a fine tractor Sir!!

Little Bubba would be proud 


BTW orange, IS the new green. Several of the plantations around here are buying orange when the green ones need to be replaced.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 18, 2016)

She is a beauty, congrats!


----------



## Elkbane (Mar 18, 2016)

This is one of the best purchases I ever made for my L4600.

Hunt around a little on the site and find where you can get one made to fit your bucket. It makes digging and using the bucket to pop up sapplings a LOT easier.
http://bxpanded.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=30

To install, you drill holes in the side of the bucket with a step drill bit and bolt it in place.

And I've found everythingattachments to be very helpful as well. I bought my disc harrow and culitpacker from them.
Elkbane


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 18, 2016)

Elkbane said:


> This is one of the best purchases I ever made for my L4600.
> 
> Hunt around a little on the site and find where you can get one made to fit your bucket. It makes digging and using the bucket to pop up sapplings a LOT easier.
> http://bxpanded.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=30
> ...



I have already been looking at that exact blade. Looks very useful. K80 & I was talking about that tonight. I think that option is a lot better than the individual teeth. Just got other things to get 1st, mainly a grapple/root rake.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 18, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> That is a fine tractor Sir!!
> 
> Little Bubba would be proud
> 
> ...



No doubt about it, "after" he would have gotten over it not being green, he would have loved it.


----------



## ScottA (Jul 12, 2016)

I bought an Kubota L3901HST with the FEL and and RCR1860 rotary cutter a couple of weeks ago.
So far I have just been pushing some dirt with it.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jul 12, 2016)

ScottA said:


> I bought an Kubota L3901HST with the FEL and and RCR1860 rotary cutter a couple of weeks ago.
> So far I have just been pushing some dirt with it.



You should like it very much. I was torn between that one and the Grand L3560, the extra weight is what swayed me in the end.

Good luck with it. Those Hooper Trailers seem pretty well made also.


----------

